# Un sensor ultrasonico lo puede afectar el ruido de los motores??



## cdmcv (Oct 20, 2011)

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede sacar de la duda, necesito hacer un medidor de distancia para una distancia maxima de 50 cm y que su resolucion sea en milimetros, preferiblemente con sensor por ultrasonido.

Lo que necesito saber es si un sensor por ultrasonido lo puede afectar el ruido de los motores y si alguien conoce de alguna referncia de este tipo de sensor cuya resolucion sea de 1 milimetro

Gracias


----------



## maezca (Oct 20, 2011)

en la escuela tenemos un kit lego nxt, este viene con motores y un sensor de ultrasonido, hemos armado varios robots moviles y que tomaban la distancia de este sensor, tambien en milimetros y no se vieron afectados... si no te sentis seguro podes usar un sensor infrarrojo de distancia que mide de 10 a 80cm el modelo no lo recuerdo pero se que es de la marca sharp


----------



## cdmcv (Oct 20, 2011)

maezca gracias por tu respuesta.
Me podrias hacer el favor de decirme la referencia del sensor de ultrasonido, lo que sucede es q la superficie en la cual voy ha realizar la aplicacion no me sirven los laser. Gracias


----------



## maezca (Oct 20, 2011)

el que yo decia no era laser si no infrarrojo... igual el nombre del ultrasonido puede ser el Hc-sr04 (si usas pic) si sos de argentina lo podes comprar aca: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-129780388-modulo-sensor-ultrasonico-hc-sr04-ideal-para-arduino-y-pic-_JM_

Segun me explicaron en la escuela, el sensor de ultrasonido envia ultrasonido, y cuenta el tiempo que tarda en rebotar la ondas y volver al sensor, asi calcula la distancia, por lo que el ruido de los motores no lo afecta por que creo que solo detecta en una frecuencia especifica..


----------



## capitanp (Oct 20, 2011)

Este tipo de sensor la precision es afectada por la temperatura del aire, si tu medicion no es critica podrias utilizarlo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 20, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> en la escuela tenemos un kit lego nxt, este viene con motores y un sensor de ultrasonido, hemos armado varios robots moviles y que tomaban la distancia de este sensor, tambien en milimetros y no se vieron afectados... si no te sentis seguro podes usar un sensor infrarrojo de distancia que mide de 10 a 80cm el modelo no lo recuerdo pero se que es de la marca sharp



Hola Amigo, cuales son los sensores de distancia por infrarrojo?
El costo de estos seria elevadisimo!!! Imaginate tener que medir la distancia en mm, por la velocidad de la luz. Deberia ser astronomicamente rapido el sistema!. Puedes subir alguna hoja de datos de ello? Se agradece.-



capitanp dijo:


> Este tipo de sensor la precision es afectada por la temperatura del aire, si tu medicion no es critica podrias utilizarlo



Exactamente Colega!, es por ello que se utilizan sensores de temp. para compensar el error cuando la precision es extrema.-


----------



## maezca (Oct 22, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, cuales son los sensores de distancia por infrarrojo?
> El costo de estos seria elevadisimo!!! Imaginate tener que medir la distancia en mm, por la velocidad de la luz. Deberia ser astronomicamente rapido el sistema!. Puedes subir alguna hoja de datos de ello? Se agradece.-



si: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/37/87976_DS.pdf es el SHARP GP2D12
en mi escuela nos vino en un kit de robotica, de diseño argentino muy nuevo, (creo que todabia no se comercializa) esta basado en arduino : http://www.robotgroup.com.ar/web/in..._id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&lang=es
este es el sensor que utiliza el kit (esta adaptado) : http://www.robotgroup.com.ar/web/in...y_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&lang=es  tambien vienen de 15-150 cm de rango

edito: estuve buscando y encontre que la actualizacion de datos es de 32ms


----------



## DanielU (Oct 22, 2011)

La frecuencia a la que trabajan los sensores de ultrasonido es de 42kHz.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2011)

*



capitanp dijo: 

 
Este tipo de sensor la precision es afectada por la temperatura del aire, si tu medicion no es critica podrias utilizarlo​
Exactamente Colega!, es por ello que se utilizan sensores de temp. para compensar el error cuando la precision es extrema.-
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

 

Si pero no podes medir la temperatura del aire en todo el trayecto a medir*


----------

